# Two Mallard Ducks on My Walk Today



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2014)

The female is behind the male, spending most of her time dunking under water...


----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful Sea ! !


----------



## littleowl (Apr 23, 2014)

The female leads the male to a nesting sight. He inspects it and decides if it suitable.
If not she picks another sight.If it is suitable she lays eggs
The male then leaves and never returns.nthego:
Lovely photo's.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Hope that mama duck has a nice safe nest, looks like the owls, robins, magpies, doves and all the birdies are celebrating spring by preparing their nests and having their babies. :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

There's a small cove protected from the waves at one of my favorite surf spots that actually attracts mallards in the summer.  Strange to see them in saltwater and have always wondered about how they might evolve over time . . .


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 23, 2014)

Beautiful.

One can perceive the love and companionship between them, as in a human couple.

...

But, will they live out a happy life? Or will some thug with a shotgun come along and blast them to 'Kingdom come' in the name of 'recreational sport'?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Or will some thug with a shotgun come along and blast them to 'Kingdom come' in the name of 'recreational sport'?


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 26, 2014)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 17, 2022)

We sometimes feed squirrels. Scruffy the Mangy squirrel showed up in our backyard one day. My wife and I were horrified, but I found a liquid mange treatment on the net which we put a drop at a time on a walnut and fed him one a day. The pics show his remarkable recovery. Needless to say we were overjoyed!


----------



## Chet (Feb 17, 2022)

You must be at some lower latitude compared to where I live. It's too early here for nesting activity.


----------

